# Adding new cooling fan



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm planning to add a new cooling fan to my Cooler Master CM690. I need suggestions on the which size of fan to buy and which part of my case should I install the new fan for better ventilation(top, front, side or back?). Also I would like to know how to install the fan to my case and the mobo.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

Currently my fan config is
1 120x25mm front intake
1 120x25mm rear exhaust
1 120x25mm side intake

Also, my mobo only has 1 sys_fan connector with 3 pin currently connected to the side fan while the sys_fan 2 has 4 pins and is vacant. If I want to add 1 more fan where should I connect it in the mobo?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo legenderycity :wave:

Firstly, do you need another fan? Are your PC temps. high? Have you cleaned your PC and evicted any dust-bunnies? Are the cables tidied out the way or just 'strewn where they reach'?

From you fan-config, I suggest reversing your side-fan to exhaust first, then see how the temps are when the CPU/graphics card is under load. If the temps are still high after that, a top/fan as exhaust should remove the rising hot air.

Fitting the fan is straightforward enough, the fan simply screws to the case (Screw through the panel to the fan inside), though most new fans don't have the holes 'pre-threaded' for the screws. Cutting the thread first time can be tricky, when doing it through the panel so, with the fan loose, screw the screws into each hole first (to cut the threads), then remove the screws and mount it to the panel; the screws tighten easily then.

Fans can either be powered from the mobo or from the 'Molex' plugs (the 4-pin oblong HDD/CD/DVD power-plugs), depending on the fan and what connectors are supplied with it - Connecting the fan to the mobo means it will be temp.-controlled by the mobo, whereas connecting it to the Molex will run the fan full-speed, unless the fan has a speed-controller with it.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

My gpu goes up to 57 degree while gaming. If I want to connect it to the mono then where should I connect the 3pin plug?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

57C isn't particularly high for a GPU under load, my Nvidia GTS-250 sits around 70C under full load and that's with a semi-permanent layer of Mrs WereBo's textile-craft dust coating the insides.

As to where the 3-pin plug fits, it depends on which mobo is being used - In general, look around the area where the CPU-fan plugs in, there should be 1 or more similar looking sockets nearby. The labelling varies though, depending on the manufacturer.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Not only would I not add a fan, I think I would disconnect the side one as well as it interferes with what I think is the perfect cooling plan. If you have a 120 mm in the back and front, that is a great size and the perfect plan where adding a middle fan interrupts the flow and sidetracks some of that flow. Remember the fan on the cpu is pushing air onto it and your side fan is working against that blowing out.


----------

